# Transmission-Hydraulic oil



## b1rks (Nov 22, 2011)

I inherited a White 1370 from my Dad. Great little work tractor on my Dads Dairy Farm. Never any major issues. I've been doing some maintenance. The manual calls for 20w 40 tran-Hydraulic oil. Can I just use your basic Valvoline Hydraulic oil?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes so long as it is the same weight oil ie.20w 40.
Hutch.


----------

